# IBO World Shoot times



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

my times are 12:20 d and 8:40 a (hc)

I got paired up with the triple crown champ


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

xringbob said:


> my times are 12:20 d and 8:40 a (hc)
> 
> I got paired up with the triple crown champ


You'll have something to shoot at all day big guy! See you Sat.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll be there on time jon


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

11:20 range I, 9:40 range J (MBO). I think those are some decent times, at least for me. I would not be so happy if I had an 8AM shoot time.

If anyone from my group happens to read this, send a PM my way.

Take it easy
CG


----------



## HoytPA (Feb 5, 2010)

Hunter Class
Day 1 - 10:20 Range A
Day 2 - 10:40 Range D

this is my first time to attend worlds. i can't wait.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> IBO website has all the shoot times posted under the tournaments section at the top of the home page. www.ibo.net


Sweet..Thanks Jon! :thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

What the hell...I am not on there! All of my traveling partners are....


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

OK kids...dont panic! The list is not complete yet...they are still updating it..LOL...


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*good job IBO*

I like the list being available this early.

:thumbs_up


----------



## ru4auto (Apr 19, 2010)

i shoot 9:30 A the first day and 11:30 D the second been looking forward to this all summer. This is my first time any pointers:hello2:


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

ru4auto said:


> i shoot 9:30 A the first day and 11:30 D the second been looking forward to this all summer. This is my first time any pointers:hello2:


yeah shoot good


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

NerdHick
MBR 
11:50 AM O 
9:10 AM N


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*times*

my times are *11:50 am E 9:20 am F*

*AHC*, last year in this class


I did some quick counting of the shoot times posted and there is close to or over 1200 and I know a few called and get shoot times late. 


What was the amount from last year, does any one know?

Jim


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

IBO updated the list and posted the times...

Nerd I am in the group behind you on Thursday and in front of you Friday...


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

D-910 a-1150


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

xringbob said:


> my times are 12:20 d and 8:40 a (hc)
> 
> i got paired up with the triple crown champ


im sure you will have something to aim at all day!! Michael shot the whole triple crown without a 8!! This cat can shoot!!


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

8:20 F and 12:40 E AHC
See ya out there!:darkbeer:
And good luck to everyone.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Times*

10:10 O and 10:50 N MBR:shade:


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

NY911 said:


> IBO updated the list and posted the times...
> 
> Nerd I am in the group behind you on Thursday and in front of you Friday...


So I should listen for your arrows bouncing off trees?? :mg:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NerdHick said:


> So I should listen for your arrows bouncing off trees?? :mg:


Actually I looked again - we are on opposite ranges...but at least we will all be up on the mountain around the same times...:slice:


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

12:30 F
8:30 E AHC
I have time to recooperate on thursday morning. (My birthday on wed.) Gonna have some beer.

GOOD LUCK ALL


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahc
12:50 e
8:10 f


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

has anyone else looked up who they are shooting with? Looks like I am shooting with 2 guys from AUSTRALIA.....COOL


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

talkalot said:


> has anyone else looked up who they are shooting with? Looks like I am shooting with 2 guys from AUSTRALIA.....COOL


So far I see I am shooting with a feller named Mike Henry Jr.....so far our group is just him and I...

Y'onhere Mike?:darkbeer:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like I'm teeing it up with D. Therrien, W. Dennison and D. Hatfield.
Does anyone know any of my soon to be victims?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Looks like I'm teeing it up with D. Therrien, W. Dennison and D. Hatfield.
> Does anyone know any of my soon to be victims?


I hear they are all over 6 foot tall....


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

NY911 said:


> I hear they are all over 6 foot tall....


That's fine. As long as they don't have a "big guy" attitude........ You know the attitude. It's the whiny, pissy attitude a big guy gets when an old fat short guy whups them good!! 

 I sure hope those guys have a sense of humor.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

LOL....I am sure they will!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NY911 said:


> So far I see I am shooting with a feller named Mike Henry Jr.....so far our group is just him and I...
> 
> Y'onhere Mike?:darkbeer:




Also with ; 

J. Barton and B. Kasten

Any of you guys on AT?


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

We're here! All settled in to the condo. Will be shooting DoubleJ tomorrow. The weather looks like it's going to work out. Keep your fingers crossed. Hope everybody has a safe drive and shoots good this week. AA


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

I am shooting at 10:40 on F the first day and 10:20 on E the second day, AHC. I am shooting with a Tony Earlywine, Matthew Shaffer, and Charles Wildenstein. Anyone know them?


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

hc 12 10 a thurs 8 50 d fri


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*world ibo*

Good luck to you all and have fun!


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

RAYHUNTS said:


> I am shooting at 10:40 on F the first day and 10:20 on E the second day, AHC. I am shooting with a Tony Earlywine, Matthew Shaffer, and Charles Wildenstein. Anyone know them?


Tony Earlywine is one of the top shooters in AHC, nice fella also. Don't know the other 2 off hand.


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks 3D, that sounds good. They say that shooting with someone better than you will push you to do better. I hope so. I would like to get a good score this year, and place better than in the triple digits.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*time*

MBO shooting 9:00 am I 12:00 J also shooting with a best of best shootoff archer... Charlie Monger. nothing like a little xtra pressure...


----------

